# 1970 Gto 455 Convertible -- Triple Black



## neelfryer (Mar 2, 2007)

*What's it worth? 1970 Gto 455 Convertible -- Triple Black*

Guys -- newbie here -- I love the forum -- I've owned this car for 5 years and now that my wife and I just had our third baby...it may have to go -- but I have no idea what to sell it for -- it's one of the 241 Automatic 455 verts built in 1970 -- it was a freemont car -- it has lived it's entire life in California -- I live in Southern California -- when I bought it...it was a little tired and had a one day paint job on it -- but it was all original metal -- no accidents no rust ever -- 83k original miles -- original interior no rips just a little faded -- really a relic -- 

i have completely rebuilt the motor with a guy here who only does pontiacs -- he built a 69 4 speed vert that was amazing for me -- anyway -- the 70 has power windows -- console -- AC -- power top -- am/fm -- the PHS shows a price of 5135.86 -- so it was really well equipped -- I put a 6 thousand dollar paint job on it and I rechromed all of the original chrome -- the paint is very good, but in my very picky opinion it's like a 7 -- and the engine compartment is nice, clean (dusty right now) but not fully detailed. 

The tops is old and faded but no major rips -- carpet faded etc. -- I put this car at a 2.75 on the 5 point scale -- I'm a tough grader -- it wins local shows and the PHS blows people away -- i will try to attach a photo but every time I try to do that it says my file is too big -- maybe one of you whiz kids can accept an e-mail picture from me and pots it for me -- i'm not using the forum as a classifieds -- I know you guys have a section for that -- I'm just trying to get your very educated opinions on it's current value and it's projected potential --


----------



## neelfryer (Mar 2, 2007)

*PIX of the 455 1970 vert*

lemme try to post pix --


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Current value range (February 2007) for the 1970 455 GTO Convertible is:
$15,500 for a "fair" car
$27,700 for an "excellent" car
$55,400 for a top end show quality car


----------



## neelfryer (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the response -- great opinion -- you have to know that I have found 3 of them in classifieds on the web -- one is 250k (Ram Air) -- one is 178k (optioned exactly like my car but restored) and the last one is 75k (not a desirable color combo and I've seen it being advertised for a while) -- so the numbers you suggest are obviously lower than what these guys are asking -- but then again they are still for sale...I'm curious as to what other guys think 

I also just looked at the e-bay listings and there are 70 GTO verts that are asking high 60's -- it's a crazy world -- john


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

As always we all think our cars are worth more than others are willing to pay. It boils down to what you think you can sell it for. By asking us here on the forum you are in the dark as to what it is worth. Based on the numbers Lars presented, you probably are in the $30-45K range. When Lars speaks I listen. He is one of the most knowledgable guys on this forum. If you are really serious about selling it, you need to give yourself an edge and price works every time.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Keep in mind you’ll be getting back more than you have invested, and you had the use of it all that time. That is what’s so great about owning vintage cars. Be sure to get plenty photos, cause you’ll talk about it the rest of your life.


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

I will gladly give $30k for it!!!!


----------



## neelfryer (Mar 2, 2007)

you guys are very cool -- just like the guys on my shelby forum -- well informed -- good advice -- truth is I'm not dead set on selling -- it's a blast of a car and it would honestly be irreplaceable if that's a word -- 2 years ago I sold the 69 4 speed vert that you see in one of those photos for 40k -- it went quickly too -- numbers matching -- very nicely detailed and original but a number 2 car -- knowing that the 455 is 1 of 241 and that it's triple black and as original as it is (72k miles -- I went to see the car today) -- I would never sell it for anywhere near the 40 k I sold the 69 for

The 69 was 1 of like 2218 4 speed verts in 69 ( just a wild guess on the 2218 I'm sure you guys have the exact number on your tongues) -- so I would really have to think long and hard about what I think is a fair price for me to sell the car for.

I agree though ...we always think are cars are worth more than they are -- it's pride of ownership and I really appreciate that -- as crazy as it sounds -- I really don't think I'd sell this car for less than 100k -- which probably means that I will own it for life -- I had a crazy Barrett Jackson experience but that's a topic for another post -- keep the opinions coming


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There are a few rare Concourse Rotisserie restored 70's listed on http://traderonline.com for over $100,000. Restored hardtops are listed from the high 20's to 60's. Verts are listed for 30's to 80's.
Beautiful car and welcome to GTOfrum.


----------



## andy.dutil (Feb 8, 2009)

I just purchased a 74 Pontiac GT, 4 speed Ram air 350. This is my first classic, finally saved up to buy one. I love the car to death...as with alot of older cars the trim pieces are chipping and falling apart in some places. This is an A-Body, all the catalogues and websites I go to for pieces like this stop at 1973 for the Gt. Anyone here know where I can find interior trim pieces? Swap, used, etc???

PS-I know this is a GTO forum. I have some spare parts for a 74/75 Grand Am, console, shifter, gauge cluster with clock..Anyone know anyone thats interested drop me a line...Also thanks alot for any leads for trim pieces. Its the last thing I need to finish off the interior....

Love the website.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

neelfryer said:


> 2 years ago I sold the 69 4 speed vert that you see in one of those photos for 40k -- it went quickly too -- numbers matching -- very nicely detailed and original but a number 2 car -- knowing that the 455 is 1 of 241 and that it's triple black and as original as it is (72k miles -- I went to see the car today) -- I would never sell it for anywhere near the 40 k I sold the 69 for
> 
> I really don't think I'd sell this car for less than 100k -- which probably means that I will own it for life


2 years ago was a whole different world, prices were at the peak. Today isn't a sellers market anymore. You may be lucky to have a verifiably rare car and get 100k, but the number of people in the financial position to purchase such a car has dwindled considerably. The B-J scene has caused a lot of false expectations in the classic and "investment grade" car market and many of the seasoned people attending attest to the cars being second and third rate vehicles thrown together for a quick buck. For the price range you are in, B-J may be the way to go. If the car is as clean, solid and original as you say, it would probably be a standout in the field and bring a premium price. The market will come back in a few years and probably be a better atmosphere for a car of this caliber, so if you don't NEED to sell and won't settle for what the current market would pay, just hang on and wait.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

TMP is, as usual, right on the money. In this market, who knows. The car is worth what you can sell it for. In 1994, I had trouble getting 3 grand for a number 3 condition, 62,000 mile 1966 Dodge Coronet with a 440 and a factory 4speed. Red with white interior. Original paint, still shiny. Car drove great, tight and rattle free, mainly because it had never ben molested. Had I held on to it another 10 years, I could have maybe sold it for 60k. Now, in 2008, it's probably a 10k car! Your GTO is beautiful and highly desirable. My advice: DON'T SELL IT. If you do, chances are about 100% that you will regret it!!! Just my opinion!!


----------

